# Smokehouse Build PDF



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone would like smokehouse plans i have one i found years ago on PDF if you want it.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would Like a copy of it. Going to build one this spring.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Jan 23, 2013)

Wouldnt mind a look at it myself. Never know


----------



## navyjeremy (Jan 23, 2013)

Would love to take a look at it as well


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like a copy too.



Thanks!


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok has been sent. Check messages


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to take a look at it

Thanks


----------



## racon181 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sign me up please.  Thanks Bob


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks,
 can't wait to get home and download it


----------



## flycastfish (Feb 2, 2013)

Send me a smoker file too please.
Thanks


----------



## flycastfish (Feb 2, 2013)

Send me a smoker file too please.
Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Me tooo!  Pretty please!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

You may have to PM me. Having a hard time sending.


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 2, 2013)

May I please have a copy!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok sent.

Just drop me a message and i can send the pdf thru there


----------



## 11serrot (Feb 3, 2013)

Would love a copy.  Thanks in advance


----------



## tkish5685 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love to build stuff! Hook me up, thanks!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 4, 2013)

tkish5685 said:


> I love to build stuff! Hook me up, thanks!!


Just send me a message and i can attach that way.


----------



## nopes67 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like one as well, thanks


----------



## dairydennis (Feb 10, 2013)

If you don't mind, I would love to take a look at it as well!

Thanks


----------



## black (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*  [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## msbackwoods (Feb 15, 2013)

Would like a copy as well.


----------



## orygunnative (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds like something I'd like to takea look  at too. 
Thanks.


----------



## budster (Feb 17, 2013)

Please send me the plans also. I'm ready to start building a smokehouse now. Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 17, 2013)

Like posted.

You need to message me to get the pdf.


----------



## jonraney6 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like a copy.

Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2013)

nepas said:


> Like posted.
> 
> You need to message me to get the pdf.










jonraney6 said:


> I would like a copy.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## smokinvetter (Nov 29, 2015)

Can I take a look at the pdf as well!  Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## aggrob24 (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure if it's still available, but I'm interested.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey nepas I was just wondering if this was still available? Charlie


----------



## sheeterdan (Jul 26, 2017)

I would be very great full.   Thanks Dan 
[email protected]


----------



## AFPhantom (Aug 26, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Like posted.
> 
> You need to message me to get the pdf.


New to the forum, but I am interested in the plans, if still available. Thanks


----------

